# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay khuyến mại bay khắp thế giới cùng Singapore Airlines

## vemaybayq

Phòng vé Greencanal xin giới thiệu chương trình khuyến mại “Du hành vòng quanh thế giới cùng Singapore Airlines “ với giá vé cực ưu đãi cho cả hạng Phổ thông & hạng Thương gia, và chỉ mở bán trong 4 ngày từ 25–28/06/2013
Thời gian bán:         *25/06 – 28/06/2013*Thời gian bay:        * 01/07 – 31/12/2013**Các hành trình và giá vé qúy khách vui lòng truy cập:*
*Vé máy bay siêu khuyến mại đi vòng quanh thế giới của Singapore Airlines* 
*Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí và là hạng đặt chỗ V*

Quý khách được *nhận ngay voucher trị giá 20 đô Singapore* để mua sắm, ăn uống khi quá cảnh tại sân bay Changi

 Nhận  ngay * 1,000  dặm  thưởng* cho  100  khách  đăng  ký  mới  thành  viên KrisFlyer trong thời gian khuyến mại.

 Ngoài ra còn có các giá khuyến mại cho các hạng Q và hạng D(Thương gia), vui lòng liên hệ phòng vé để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết!


 Mọi thông tin chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với Phòng vé máy bay Greencanal , địa chỉ *85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội* hoặc *88-Lê Lợi-Quận 1-TPHCM*; Điện thoại: *04 3724 6521* or *08.3824 8839* hoặc *0946.894.805* (Ms Thắm)
Xem thêm các khuyến mại khác tại: vemaybayq.com/vi/khuyen-mai.html

----------

